# Happy 8th Birthday to my little Valentine's girl!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 8th Birthday to my little magical Valentine's girl!
It's nearly 8 years ago since I brought home one of the greatest gifts I have ever been blessed with!

Ullana sparkles my world every single day with her sweet and lovable personality. 

Wishing my princess happiness and the very best of health... and all the light and joy you bring into my life and heart every day. Xoxo


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Have a Happy, Happy 8th Birthday Ullana and a Happy Valentine's Day

xoxo
Kim and Tyler


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Sweet Ullana!!* You're Mommy's Sweet Valentine and Love! Happy Valentine's day to you too! :heart:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday and lots of love!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ULLANA:cheer: You are such a sweetheart that it makes sense that you were born on Valentine's Day. Have a great day. :wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky sings:

Zum Geburtstag viel Glück!
Zum Geburtstag viel Glück!
Zum Geburtstag liebe Ullana!
Zum Geburtstag viel Glück!

Happy birthday sweetie -


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch::heart: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL ULLANA:tender::smootch:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sweetheart. Hope you have a pawfect day.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Ulama you are a beautiful girl & happy birthday 🎉


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ullana!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Sweetie! Hope you had a Special Day!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww she is so pretty


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy birthday sweet Ullana. I love you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet little one.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful, sweet Ullana! :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

U.......U LLLA LA....the prettiests Valentine gift of all:tender:

L........Let me buy a plane ticket to Germany and celebrate your birthday together and we will all be on cloud 9:cloud9:

L........Leave some cake for me and Palline and Poupetta and Little Girl, because we are coming:dothewave:

A.......And is the pop corn ready?opcorn:

N.......Need to know if we are going to have a pijama pwtyarty:

A.......And don't forget to invite cousin Vanessa to the fun, because we are going to have such a Happy Birthday party :yahoo::smrofl::chili::aktion033::Happy_Dance::........till the sun rise:Sunny Smile:


yey, Happy 8th birthday sweet Ullana:drinkup:...we are coming......:yahoo:






*


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, when we were on our way to Germany to celebrate Ullana's Birthday,
the Captain olice:decided that it's too cold and rainy :Bad day: in Germany and he made a U turn and went right back to sunny:Sunny Smile: California.

Bad Bad Captain:beating a dead hors, Next year he will not:no2: be invited to the Birthday Party for Ullana






Happy Birthday Ulli anyway:drinkup:





.


----------



## pickles9 (Jan 9, 2014)

So precious. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy 8th Birthday to Beautiful Ullana!:tender:

I hope you are feeling all better since your laser treatments. Snowball is getting laser treatments now, too. 

Ullana you look gorgeous. Hugs and kisses for you and your beautiful mommy.:wub::wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Ullana, Hope that you had the Very Best 8th Birthday :wub: 

You are a beautiful Girl :wub: 

Hope you got lots of treats and lots of belly rubs. 

Happy Birthday Sweet Ullana :wub:

:Flowers 2: :Sunny Smile:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birhtday!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

And the saga continues......:blink:



U........u know, we were supposed to fly to Germany to join the birthday pawte' for Ullana :mellow:

L.........left home, took a cab to the airport, boarded the plane......and we took off, but the captain fell asleep :faint:
and we landed in no where land:tumbleweed:

L........let me tell you, we are going to complain to that airline, the captain should not "drink and drive":wine:

A.......and the first officer was in the back kitchen stuffing his face with pop cornopcorn:I mean, what kind of airline is that?:angry:

N.......needless to say, we will never again fly this airline, I don't even know the name of this airline, because it's an imaginary airline

A.......and now we are in nowhere land...we will wait for someone to come and take us back home:yield:





..........to be continued......:w00t:




(Story telling dedicated to my dear friend Alexandra)





.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> And the saga continues......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Sammy, I didn't know you were flying with a drunken pilot who dropped you all off in nowhere land!

I urgently have to complain to the airline as this is an absolutely 'No Go'!

The airline has to refund you the tickets immediately so that you can start your journey again to Germany!!! Weather isn't too cold actually and we also have no snow over here, just perfect for you sunny CA people! 

So we're expecting you soon...!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ULANA!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor SORRY I"M LATE!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Lucky sings:
> 
> Zum Geburtstag viel Glück!
> Zum Geburtstag viel Glück!
> ...



Many thanks for the german birthday wishes, that's very kind of you!

Do you speak german, btw?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Alexa said:


> Many thanks for the german birthday wishes, that's very kind of you!
> 
> Do you speak german, btw?


Not well anymore. I used to be fairly fluent, I went to the Middlebury Summer Language school to learn German, this was just out of college. It is a summer immersion program. In graduate school, my best friend was married (well he still is) to a German woman from Hamburg and they were raising their two children with German as their first language. I spent a lot of time at their apartment and babysat their children - and it would be German only, so I was reasonably communicative. Jump forward 20 years and now I do some research that involves German materials and honestly need to use a dictionary much more than I ever used to. Twenty years ago, I could watch German movies and catch most of the nuances in conversations. Now, I can just barely keep up with the conversations.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The saga continues....from nowhere land:smhelp:


As you remember, we were on our way to Germany to celebrate Ullana's birthday, but the Captain fell asleep and the plane landed in nowhere land....... 




U...........Us, still waiting in an island :tumbleweed:

L...........Lonely, no one around, please come and get usrayer:

L...........Lots of trees and birds, but no fluffs around, so boring:smstarz:

A..........And we have no treats, we are going to faint:faint:

N..........Need to be rescued, otherwise we are going to become:wacko1:

A..........And when we get back home, we gonna go on TV and tell them how we made it in NOWHERELAND. We will be the new "SURVIVORS":yahoo:



End Of Story




.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:yield::Girl power::yield:We are still waiting for someone to rescue us from the island






.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> The saga continues....from nowhere land:smhelp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have very good news: the airline contacted me and told me how very sorry they are for this unpleasant incident. 

They will refund the tickets and interviewed the pilot (not drunken anymore) and he told them where he dropped you off!!!

So stay tuned, another plane is on the way to you to pick you up very soon!

But the very best is that it's Vanessa's birthday next week and we plan a huge party so you have a second chance to join these festivities! 

We're looking so much forward to meet you soon!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:you rock:

wonderful news:aktion033::chili::aktion033:and we will rock n' roll too








.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> :you rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we're expecting you to the birthday pawty!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Not well anymore. I used to be fairly fluent, I went to the Middlebury Summer Language school to learn German, this was just out of college. It is a summer immersion program. In graduate school, my best friend was married (well he still is) to a German woman from Hamburg and they were raising their two children with German as their first language. I spent a lot of time at their apartment and babysat their children - and it would be German only, so I was reasonably communicative. Jump forward 20 years and now I do some research that involves German materials and honestly need to use a dictionary much more than I ever used to. Twenty years ago, I could watch German movies and catch most of the nuances in conversations. Now, I can just barely keep up with the conversations.



I'm sure with a bit of exercise you would bounce back to german very quickly, Walter.
But I understand and agree, after 20 years not speaking a language it's hard to keep up with it!


----------

